# effexor xr, ativan, and stomach problems



## DENNISHASIBSC (Aug 16, 2003)

hello, my name is Dennis. I have had a bad life all my life. But without any reason. Like nothing really bad ever happened but nothing really good either. Luckily at one point, two summers ago, I was having stomach pains and I went to a gastro and he said i have IBS. I didnt respond to any of the medication he gave me. I then started having worser symptoms and was blood tested for thyroid and mono. came up negative. doctor said maybe it's anxiety and or depression. I tried paxil and it worked real good for a month (best month ever) and then I had to get off it for a few weeks because I was in between health insurance. Paxil after going back on it for quite awhile didnt really work the same. I then went to Celexa, and then Wellbutrin which made me feel really happy but made my anxiety bad and get really panicy. Then I started to get off of that and my doctor said to wean myself off it. I did and then I was having heart palpitations and a lot of bad symptoms were coming back. I went to a psychiatrist who prescribed me effexor xr which takes 5-6 weeks to be fully effective. I was first given that and ativan and my appetite was really good and my stomach was relaxed. I could be social. Then, after a week of ativan, it was all gone. The effexor alone made my appetite the worst its been. Stomach not being relaxed at all. 3 weeks into the effexor xr, i went back and he gave me more ativan to help with my appetite/stomach until the effexor xr kick in more and also told me to increase my dosage of effexor xr. Now my appetite is still around, but my stomach is not relaxed and because I dont feel relaxed I get really lazy and not wanting to leave my house to socialize. And being lazy and not getting things done can get on my nerves and make anxiety worse. Why does it have to be so hard?


----------



## DENNISHASIBSC (Aug 16, 2003)

i have social anxiety disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, and depression probably caused by anxiety.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I pay for my Paxil (stupid insurance







) but I do it because I am so much better on it; it's worth it.I have no idea what to say other than I know how it feels. Sometimes it takes a long time to find a medication that will work for you. I do not know if it may be a good idea to give Paxil another try with your new doctor. But do not give up, new medications are constantly coming out and helping a lot of people. Good luck.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I have been diagnosed as bi-polar and also suffer from severe depression, anxiety and panic. So believe me, I can understand where you're coming from!! I've been seeing my psychiatrist for about 4 months now. (I started out with a 10-day stay in a psychiatric hospital after attempting suicide because of my depression, and when I was released was when I began seeing my psychiatrist...) After a lot of trial and error, I have FINALLY found a combination of medications that work for me. I take Zoloft (100mg), Klonopin, Respirdal (hope I am spelling that right...) and Ambien for sleep. And I am *FINALLY* beginning to have some good days. There is still panic occasionally, and still depression, but just not as much. I feel like i'm getting a little better every day. I could not handle Wellbutrin or Xanax XR. Those both tore my stomach up, and I found that I was experiencing MORE panic attacks with those meds. So I will never take those again. I think I'll stick with the meds I'm on now...


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:I have been taking Ativan (.50 at nite) for about 6 weeks and I am sleeping great. I am weaning off Ambien sleeping pills and am down to about 1/4 pill now.My gastro doc prescribed Effexor XR for me yesterday and I took the first pill today. I had an inflammed-feeling gut and I also had nausea. Did you have either of those symptoms and did they go away?Thanx for your help and I hope you're feeling better.


----------

